# Nurburgring 24: Andre Lotterer to Drive Lexus LFA at Nurburgring



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Looks like Andre will be racing in a Lexus at Nurburgring. Many of the Audi drivers including teammate Marcel Fassler will be in R8s though Andre (like Benoit) has had a long racing career in Japan and for Japanese teams.



> André Lotterer, a member of the winning squad at this year’s Le Mans race, has been named in the Gazoo Racing team for the Nürburgring 24 hours this weekend. Lotterer, a German racer who is a double series champion for Lexus in Japanese Super GT 500 competition, will form part of a powerful driver line-up for the two LFA that will be taking part, led by driver/team manager Akira Iida.
> 
> It will be the fourth time the LFA has competed at the legendary Nordschleife, a circuit that pushes Lexus’s cutting-edge technology to the extremes of mechanical endurance. Gazoo Racing’s technical team is drawn directly from Lexus’s research and development section, and by participating in the event these engineers and technicians are able to hone skills and that can be fed directly into new Lexus products.
> 
> ...


----------

